# Old s.h electric metal toy vehicle made in japan



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $19.99* (0 Bid)
End Date: Sunday Dec-06-2009 18:42:38 PST
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

